# Back in the shop



## chippin-in (Nov 10, 2011)

Ive been out of the shop for a while due to school and kids. Ive just started to slide back in there for a couple hours a week, but nothin to show yet...hopefully soon.

Had to put some wood back together again after jointing and planing. hopefully I can get my chest goin in the next couple of weeks.

Will post pics of the progress.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## txpaulie (Nov 11, 2011)

Ditto, deputy...

Except 'twas the heat keepin' me out of the shop!

Soon, I'll be complaining that it's to cold!

p


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2011)

txpaulie said:


> Soon, I'll be complaining that it's to cold!
> 
> p



Already is for me. :Friendly Smile:



.


----------



## chippin-in (Nov 12, 2011)

Its just never perfect is it? well not for very long anyway.


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 13, 2011)

That's the nice thing about wood. It will always wait for you in the shop until you have time to get back to it. Looking forward to seeing the progress pictures.


----------



## CodyS (Nov 14, 2011)

Kevin said:


> txpaulie said:
> 
> 
> > Soon, I'll be complaining that it's to cold!
> ...



and it was too hot yesterday for me at 38C.

Looking forward to seeing the chest!


----------

